# Solved: medal of honor pacific assault, bug? crashing



## machv (May 23, 2009)

i was playing mopha and all of a sudden (Henderson airfield level) my character started veering off to the left i couldn't use the keyboard to exit etc.. I shut down my system manually and rebooted, now when i start the game it crashes at the point where the game menu "single player, options etc.." windows says mopha has crashed. i tried repairing the installation i tried uninstalling the installation all to no avail. i can't get the game to work at all. i'm running a toshiba L350D satellite laptop with radeon 3100 graphics 2.2ghz 3gb ram and vista. i'm thinking i need to uninstall and then manually delete the undeleted registry entries and the save folder. maybe just delete the save folder then maybe it will work. unless you can give me the address for the mopha patch, the entry at support doesn't link to the right page and a search doesn't locate a download patches page etc... i love this game please help me. tell me where i can find the save folder on my computer for mopha i have the 10th aniversary package. i know where th mohaa save folder is but haven't been able to locate the mopha save folder. thank you for yor time in answering this, thanks. also if u can't help with this can u give me the support email address that is used for these things, i also can't find that either. ea should have a contact page link on their home page like everyone else


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

i found the file. it was under ea games in my documents


----------

